# Is tea toxic to goats?



## milkmaid123 (Nov 6, 2014)

I own an alpine doe. She loves to drink tea on cold days. She has never had side affects. Though, I'm wondering if tea is harmful. 
Do any of you give tea to your goats?
Thanks.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hehe! She sounds like me  :laugh:
Just be sure what is in the tea isn't tox I and she'll be fine  I've given some teas to my does in a bucket of hot water a few times


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

I love a cup of hot tea when it's cold too! Well....we really drink all year down here.  What kind of tea and is it unsweetened?


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

I gave my doe who lost her baa hot tea (throat soother) and it really helped! Makes me feel better to be able to do something.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

I bought some sleepytime tea too since she loved it so much to use as awinter treat and to get them to drink more


----------



## milkmaid123 (Nov 6, 2014)

Okay, good, it's not harmful.
I give her green tea. Sometimes black.

Though sometimes I put a spoon of sugar in it. She really loves to lap it up at the bottom when the tea is gone. Though, is sugar bad for her?


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Its no better for her than for us..lol... i justify honey in the tea sometimes but they like it just as much without


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

The sugar won't hurt her as long as it's not a lot all the time


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would drop the sugar...tea in itself should be fine..


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Unless otherwise described, green and black tea is dried camellia tips. If camellia is not harmful for goats, then neither should tea made from it, be harmful. Tea does contain caffeine. Have you observed any effect on your goats from caffeine, just wondering?


----------



## milkmaid123 (Nov 6, 2014)

I've noticed that my goats seem to walk faster :laugh:and be more energetic when I give them tea. Though, I usually serve them tea in the morning when it's cold to give them a boost and warm them up.

Glad to know it's not harmful, Cuz they love it.:dance:
Thanks for your help!


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

I don't drink tea very often but I do sometimes take coffee out to the barn with me my goats love sticking their noses in my coffee cup (and yes I drink espresso with cream and sugar) the look on their faces when they do get some is priceless.:laugh:


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Oh! I can see it now! :leap: Hubby works all night. He comes in and I'm making tea and porridge for the Goats cause it's cold outside! :snowbounce: Yep! Well, he already knows I'm nuts!:crazy:


----------

